# Any recommendations for DVC resellers?



## glypnirsgirl (Sep 8, 2011)

I am looking at selling one of my contracts with DVC. It is a 200 point Saratoga Springs contract. 

I have never sold a timeshare before, only bought. 

Do the resellers charge a hefty commission? Does anyone have an idea of what the commission structure is? 

If you have had a good or bad experience with one of the resellers, would you please share?

Thanks!
elaine


----------



## capjak (Sep 8, 2011)

Some are $10 per point so on 200 points it would be $2000


----------



## chriskre (Sep 8, 2011)

I believe Seth Nock is selling DVC.  He's a TUG member.    I didn't buy my DVC points from him but I think Cindy did and got a great deal.  I did buy my HGVC points from him and he was pretty easy to deal with.  All done by email and I think he gave me exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks! I will contact Seth and see what kind of terms he offers.

elaine


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 8, 2011)

I've never sold DVC points, but the 25 SSR points I'm in the process of buying are through DVC-Resales.com.  They've been very professional to deal with from the buying side.

From the following thread on DIS, it sounds like the industry standard commission for DVC resales is about 10%:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1177234

Make sure you list it in the classifieds here on TUG.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Sep 8, 2011)

I thought that I would offer it on TUG first to see if I have any takers.

I am glad to hear that you are happy with the resellers. And I appreciate knowing the commission structure.

elaine


----------



## jdunn1 (Sep 8, 2011)

10% is standard.  That's what I had to pay when I sold my DVC points two years ago.

Depending on how quickly you would like to sell your points, I would list with a reseller (or two) at the same time as putting your points on TUG.  When I sold my points, none of the resellers were making you sign an exclusive contract.  You could list with as many resale companies as you wanted to.  The only terms I remember having to sign was that if a buyer offered full asking price, it was sold.  So, once I did sell my points I had to tell the other resale company I listed with that the points were no longer available.

From personal experience I waited a few months trying to get what I thought was a fair price (which was the same price as other like contracts)  no one bit at the full asking price but then I started getting a few offers about $8-$10 a point less than what I was asking.  After much internal debate, I made my contract the lowest price per point HH contract on the resale company's website (many vero beach contracts were lower).  My contract sold within a week at the full asking price.  In fact the resale company didn't call to relay the offer to me, they called to say it was sold and they sounded sad for me, but in reality I was jumping with joy.  So, if you want to sell quick, make your contract the lowest price like contract on the website and it should sell very quickly.

My other point is that TUG is a great "free" place to list your timeshare but aside from the free or "bargain" timeshares, almost all of the other listings are way over priced.  Us tuggers are generally pretty educated in terms of timesharing and by the time a tugger is shopping for a timeshare they know what the market price is much better than the seller.  Unless you are planning to be very competative with your listing price, I wouldn't expect much from listing your property on TUG.

In my oppinion, TUG and Redweek are where a good many owners go who are in denial as to how much their timeshare is actually worth.  More times than not the asking price is so far from reality, the seller has zero chance of ever selling.  It's sad for those owners with a mortgage on the timeshare but it is the hard reality.

The good news is that if you have no mortgage on your DVC points and you can be smart and list your points for less than everyone else, you should be able to sell very quickly, or at least I was able to a couple years ago.  DVC points are special because there is always a market for them and ROFR keeps prices from being in the toilet.  You may not make back what you paid for the points but you won't loose too much, either.  

Good luck!!!  I know selling can be exciting but it is mostly a disapointing and LONG process.



glypnirsgirl said:


> I thought that I would offer it on TUG first to see if I have any takers.
> 
> I am glad to hear that you are happy with the resellers. And I appreciate knowing the commission structure.
> 
> elaine


----------



## presley (Sep 8, 2011)

Wow, 10% is huge.  I had no idea.


----------



## logan115 (Sep 8, 2011)

If you google "DVC resales" you'll see the 4 main resellers that people use for DVC.

I've had great experiences on both the buy and sell side with Jaki and Kinn, and currently have some points for sale that are listed with them and The Timeshare Store.  Have also heard good things about dvcbyresale.com (Shontell) but don't have any personal experience.  Fidelity is the broker that DVC refers people to, and seems like things are improving quite a bit but historically it's been hit or miss - I don't have any personal experience with them either.

I don't know about Shontell, but Fidelity does restrict you to only listing with them, while TTS and Jaki and Kinn allow you to list with other brokers.  The exclusive listing agreement combined with the fact that Fidelity seems to have lower priced contracts on a relative basis was what kept me away from them.

Chris


----------



## logan115 (Sep 8, 2011)

presley said:


> Wow, 10% is huge.  I had no idea.



Yep, and some of them have a "usual" rate of 12% but are offering a lower rate of 10% now.  If you're lucky enough to find a buyer on your own you may be able to pay a flat fee and have one of them handle all of the paperwork for you.  I'm searching everywhere hoping that I can find a buyer on my own as I really am not looking forward to paying $3K    in commission to sell out my points.

Chris


----------



## chriskre (Sep 8, 2011)

logan115 said:


> Yep, and some of them have a "usual" rate of 12% but are offering a lower rate of 10% now.  If you're lucky enough to find a buyer on your own you may be able to pay a flat fee and have one of them handle all of the paperwork for you.  I'm searching everywhere hoping that I can find a buyer on my own as I really am not looking forward to paying $3K    in commission to sell out my points.
> 
> Chris



What?  You're getting out of DVC?


----------



## chriskre (Sep 8, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> I've never sold DVC points, but the 25 SSR points I'm in the process of buying are through DVC-Resales.com.  They've been very professional to deal with from the buying side.
> 
> From the following thread on DIS, it sounds like the industry standard commission for DVC resales is about 10%:
> 
> ...



Okay Michael gotta ask, 25 points?  
What's up with that?  
You're a pro trader, my idol, my hero. 

Are you buying just to get the discounts?


----------



## logan115 (Sep 8, 2011)

chriskre said:


> What?  You're getting out of DVC?



Let's just call it a portfolio rebalancing excercise.........

Clearing the decks for now, but likely to jump back in  

Chris


----------



## logan115 (Sep 8, 2011)

chriskre said:


> Okay Michael gotta ask, 25 points?
> What's up with that?
> You're a pro trader, my idol, my hero.
> 
> Are you buying just to get the discounts?



At $100 off APs it doesn't take long to recoup the initial investment on a 25 pt contract.  

Chris


----------



## jdunn1 (Sep 8, 2011)

I think I have read posts from him in the past saying that he wanted to buy 25 points for the discounts.

Michael.  I think you mentioned that you home school?  Do you have plans to stay home more in the future?  Just wondering how much longer you plan to timeshare so much.  I am a big fan of home schooling but it isn't for me but I wonder how do you work around the kid's schedules with all the timesharing.  For example, I have a five year old who did both summer and fall t-ball last year and did t-ball this summer and is just now in flag football.  Will your kids eventually force you to stay home, more?

Mostly out of curriosity (I don't have the means to timeshare more than two or three weeks a year), I wonder how timesharing almost full time works when there are kids in the mix, even with home schooling?




chriskre said:


> Okay Michael gotta ask, 25 points?
> What's up with that?
> You're a pro trader, my idol, my hero.
> 
> Are you buying just to get the discounts?


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 8, 2011)

chriskre said:


> Okay Michael gotta ask, 25 points?
> What's up with that?
> You're a pro trader, my idol, my hero.
> 
> Are you buying just to get the discounts?


Yep, primarily the AP discount.  With 4 of us (and 5 as soon as DS1 turns 3), the AP savings add up quickly.



logan115 said:


> At $100 off APs it doesn't take long to recoup the initial investment on a 25 pt contract.


Exactly.  My total initial investment is under $2k, and MFs are just over $100.  I can also rent out points to recoup my MFs, or use them (if I bank and borrow - LOL!) to pad out exchange stays where I have a gap between reservations.



jdunn1 said:


> Michael. I think you mentioned that you home school? Do you have plans to stay home more in the future? Just wondering how much longer you plan to timeshare so much. I am a big fan of home schooling but it isn't for me but I wonder how do you work around the kid's schedules with all the timesharing. For example, I have a five year old who did both summer and fall t-ball last year and did t-ball this summer and is just now in flag football. Will your kids eventually force you to stay home, more?
> 
> Mostly out of curriosity (I don't have the means to timeshare more than two or three weeks a year), I wonder how timesharing almost full time works when there are kids in the mix, even with home schooling?


So far, it's working great.  The kids homeschool year-round, rather than taking summer off.  When we're out of town, we usually take one or two subjects with us, so they just do a lighter load when we travel.  DS8 and DD5 aren't athletic, so that cuts down in extracurricular activities.  And they love to travel.  We weren't even home from our latest trip (six weeks - our longest ever!) before they started asking about our next trip.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 8, 2011)

Home schooling is ideal for travel for sure.  I wish our daughter felt she had time to continue to teach our granddaughter, then our grandson, at home.  I think it's a wonderful way to make sure the kids get the education they need.  

My uncle home-schooled his kids, all five of them, and they are all college grads, each one got a great scholarship of some kind, and they currently all excel in their occupations.  

I am so impressed with every one of his kids, aged from 30-40, they are proof positive that kids do well when parents take the time.  My uncle is a college professor of science and mathematics, and one hour-long chemistry lesson to his kids was like two weeks in chemistry class at the local school.  Schools have so much to do with discipline, roll call, and the like, it's a wonder kids learn anything.  Actually, many of the kids don't learn a thing.  Just think what two hours a day does for kids, as opposed to all of the junk in school that takes so much time.  

Okay, so I am a former teacher and hate the institution called public school, so I am biased.  

Our son-in-law's cousin is a Rhodes Scholar.  He went to Catholic school.  I don't know if William would have become one, had he gone to public school.


----------



## jdunn1 (Sep 8, 2011)

I just realized we kind of took over this thread from the original poster.  Sorry about that, OP.

Anyway, thanks Michael for the extra information.  I've just been curious for some time now about how you balance your kid's growing up and all the non school aspects of life with so much timesharing.  I sure bet your kids like traveling and I am sure they are getting a lot of life experience doing all these trips.

One day, it might be nice to read a post about what you guys did with your life/time before you started timesharing so much.  I always wonder what made some of the tuggers who post a lot here buy so many timeshares and how they fell into the whole routine of leaving home for weeks at a time or never being home for longer than a few weeks at a time.  For retired folks, I get it but for younger folks, I figure there must be a good story behind how they got into timesharing.

I'm happy getting away only two or three times a year but so many people on this board I do not think they are ever home for more than two or three weeks at a time.


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 8, 2011)

We traveled quite a bit before, too, but we stayed at hotels.  Timesharing is MUCH more economical.  Our comfort level for hotels was about $100/night, and we got into some pretty incredible places for that price (or using points).  Now, it's not unusual for our timeshare stays to cost us less than half of that, and even the nicest stays seldom approach $100/night.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Sep 8, 2011)

jdunn1 said:


> I just realized we kind of took over this thread from the original poster.  Sorry about that, OP.




Glad to have it hi-jacked. To me, the purpose of a forum is to have a more organic/natural conversation than a blog.

It is a much more interesting thread with the detour. 

elaine


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 8, 2011)

To take the thread back full circle, I would use Seth Nock for a purchase or sale of a timeshare.  I have no idea what he charges for commission, but I like him and had a long, long conversation with him a few years back.  I was going to buy VWL for $80 PP back then.  Glad I waited.  I think.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Sep 8, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> To take the thread back full circle, I would use Seth Nock for a purchase or sale of a timeshare.  I have no idea what he charges for commission, but I like him and had a long, long conversation with him a few years back.  I was going to buy VWL for $80 PP back then.  Glad I waited.  I think.



Nice to have a second vote of confidence for Seth. Thanks, Cindy!

elaine


----------



## logan115 (Sep 9, 2011)

I certainly don't want to knock Seth (really bad pun), but I would ask who he co-brokes with too if you plan on using him to sell your contract.  Some resellers (like Jaki and Kinn) work with some of the other outfits (but not TTS) and can place offers on contracts listed with other brokers.  I know J&K have this arrangement with Fidelity, and have heard of several people using J&K to bid on contracts listed with Fidelity to get the best of both worlds - a contract that they really want that Fidelity has listed and the service of J&K which is top notch.

Ironically, when I looked at the deed on the first contract we bought, the Grantor on the title was Seth Nock  and I went through J&K so I'm assuming that at least in the past they had some kind of arrangement.

Depending on the number of points available (ie banked, current year, and next year) I think you're likely to get somewhere between $50-$60/pt on your SSR contracts.  I got EXTREMELY lucky and sold my 160 pts for $59 but it was a totally stripped contract (no 2010, 2011, or 2012 pts) although I did have to give the buyer a credit for 2012 MFs as there were no points available.


There are some good threads on ROFR on MO and DIS that may also give you an idea of recent resale prices :

http://www.mouseowners.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15428&page=346

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2661661&page=82

Good luck, and if you have more questions by all means fire away.

Chris


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks, Chris!

What I am selling is a 200 point, December UY, SSR contract.
If we get the RCI trades that we need, the SSR points will be 400 available beginning 12/1/2011 (2010 points were totally banked) and 200 coming on 12/1/2012 - so it is a fully loaded contract.

When I look at the sales, it appears to me that the fully loaded contracts sell faster, but do not carry much premium. Does that jive with your observations?

elaine


----------



## logan115 (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi Elainie - 

It's really hit or miss to be honest, and I am somewhat amazed at times when I see fully loaded and stripped contracts going for similar prices.  Have seen fully loaded (like yours) contracts go for $50 but then again I sold a stripped one for $59 ($55ish net of the MF credit).  Like I said, I was very lucky as I thought I would end up having to take something close to $50 net or worse to sell the points.

It really just depends on the buyer, how savvy they are, and what they're looking for.  Some people want/need the same UY and may pay up for that, others just look for the best deal.  Pretty easy to get the contracts listed by an agent, from there it's just a matter of finding a buyer.

The other factor is how quickly you need (not want) to sell.  If you're in no rush to sell you can be more selective and offer on the higher side.  I originally listed my points at $63, but lowered it to $59.50 to be the lowest listed offer price on the major reseller sites.  Also thought that a sub-$60 offer may draw some interest and apparently it worked  

That being said, you don't want to offer too low initially as it doesn't give you much room to negotiate.  All of the resellers will be able to advise you on  a price to list your points at as well.

Given that there isn't much difference in price between fully loaded, loaded, and stripped contracts, if you get your exchange you may want to consider renting out your banked 2010 pts.  You won't be able to close until after the reservations are done, but if you're not going to get a $10 premium for having those points you may as well rent them and get your $2K.  It's very rare that the seller is compensated for the MFs on banked points, and many buyers are refusing to pay the MFs for the current year points too - it's all part of the negotiation.

Chris


----------



## got4boys (Sep 9, 2011)

glypnirsgirl said:


> Thanks, Chris!
> 
> What I am selling is a 200 point, December UY, SSR contract.
> If we get the RCI trades that we need, the SSR points will be 400 available beginning 12/1/2011 (2010 points were totally banked) and 200 coming on 12/1/2012 - so it is a fully loaded contract.
> ...



Too bad I am not in the market for a DVC. That is my use year and would love a SSR contract.

I just sold my OKW and it happened in less than a week with Jaki and Kinn at ResalesDVC. 

I have also purchased from Seth Nock (HGVClub) and that went fine.

I would recommend either one.

Peggy


----------



## 6scoops (Sep 9, 2011)

got4boys said:


> Too bad I am not in the market for a DVC. That is my use year and would love a SSR contract.
> 
> I just sold my OKW and it happened in less than a week with Jaki and Kinn at ResalesDVC.
> 
> ...



Wow, you sold in less than a week.  Can I ask, did you have to load your contract, also what price did you ask?  I'm curious, because I was thinking about selling my SSR as well.  I was thinking I would like to down size my 300 point contract.  I don't know if you remember, but I rented a few glacier canyon nights from you last year, and really loved it!  So thanks for that.


----------



## ScubaKat (Sep 9, 2011)

We almost closed on a AKV contract with Jaki and Kinn before I discovered TUG..  We placed an offer through them for a Fidelity contract with fully loaded 2010 and 2011 points...  Fidelity listed it at $85pp.. we offered $70pp with split closing... they took it without a counter.. Jaki and Kinn were wonderful to work with!!  I do think that fully loaded and stripped contracts make a huge difference for buyers...  I don't think anyone is buying listed prices right now so I wouldn't list it too low... DIS ROFR thread gives a pretty good indication of what things are selling for as both Kinn and Sharon at Fidelity told me that those were prices that buyers were offering.

During our research that was when we discovered TUG.. we had never heard of exchanging before or RCI or II.. :rofl:  After tons of research and reading on here we decided that we were not that attached to going to Orlando as our only vacation spot and we don't really HAVE to stay on property.. we were happy to save the upfront cost and purchased a couple of contracts with advice from here that we are super happy with..


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 9, 2011)

ScubaKat said:


> I don't think anyone is buying listed prices right now so I wouldn't list it too low...


If the prices and contract sizes are low enough, we are.  I bought my 25 SSR points (or am in the process of doing so, anyway) at the listed price of $66/point, about 15 minutes after it was listed.  I've seen many go to SALE PENDING status within hours of being listed, and I've missed a couple.


----------



## tomandrobin (Sep 10, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> If the prices and contract sizes are low enough, we are.  I bought my 25 SSR points (or am in the process of doing so, anyway) at the listed price of $66/point, about 15 minutes after it was listed.  I've seen many go to SALE PENDING status within hours of being listed, and I've missed a couple.



DVC resales are still moving pretty good vs a lot of the traditional timeshares. But it is a buyers market. Prices will very based on resort, contract size, uy and sellers need for money. 

I know of some very aggressive buyers, including myself, that continuously will push the envelope. Some brokers are receptive to our tactics, many are not....which is not how a broker should act.


----------



## tomandrobin (Sep 10, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> If the prices and contract sizes are low enough, we are.  I bought my 25 SSR points (or am in the process of doing so, anyway) at the listed price of $66/point, about 15 minutes after it was listed.  I've seen many go to SALE PENDING status within hours of being listed, and I've missed a couple.



OH....Forgot to say that I do not blame you for paying the $66pp for the 25pt contract. A few dollars pp is insignificant and getting your foot in the door to get annual passes, TiW and other discounts is smart.


----------



## got4boys (Sep 10, 2011)

tomandrobin said:


> OH....Forgot to say that I do not blame you for paying the $66pp for the 25pt contract. A few dollars pp is insignificant and getting your foot in the door to get annual passes, TiW and other discounts is smart.



Yes, it is not the cost of lodging. It is the tickets. Haven't bought the annual pass yet, but most likely will next year. (Did Youth Program this summer - $147.41 for 5 days - no hopping - and was cheaper than the annual pass - you must go in the park at least 10 days - over two different trips in a year to break even with the DVC discount)

On my OKW. I sold 50 Points for $66 in February of this year (right before the change in DVC rules on the resales). No points for 2011.

Sole purpose of buying it before was the annual pass discounts and add on DVC without the closing costs (that changed too on add ons).

Wanted BLT points. Got that last Thanksgiving at a great Black Friday price, with December Use Year and 2010 points. (Broke it into smaller contracts - easier to sell in the future)

Peggy


----------



## tomandrobin (Sep 10, 2011)

got4boys said:


> Wanted BLT points. Got that last Thanksgiving at a great Black Friday price, with December Use Year and 2010 points. (Broke it into smaller contracts - easier to sell in the future)
> 
> Peggy



We hit that same sale. Looks like a bargain at today's pricing.


----------



## New2time (Sep 10, 2011)

what kind of discount do DVC owners get on tickets?


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 10, 2011)

New2time said:


> what kind of discount do DVC owners get on tickets?


No discount on regular MYW tickets. $100 discount on WDW APs. $20 discount on DL APs (I think - just starting to research DL for our upcoming trip there).


----------



## tomandrobin (Sep 11, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> No discount on regular MYW tickets. $100 discount on WDW APs. $20 discount on DL APs (I think - just starting to research DL for our upcoming trip there).



Correct, but the once you have the DVC AP, you can get the TiW card and the AP renewal discount is good. With the TiW card besides the 20% dining discount you also get free parking. You can get various discounts for AP and DVC membership. But the hook is it makes you go more to WDW to make even more cost effective.


----------



## littlestar (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi Elaine,

We've had good experiences with the Timeshare Store - buying and selling.  They get a lot of exposure because they support various Disney message boards on the internet (disboards, intercot, WDWmagic, etc.)  They charge a 10 percent commission. 

The last contract we sold (after the resale changes Disney made) was a 75 point contract for 68 a point. The smaller contracts tend to go for more money than the larger contracts.  Since my husband lost his job in June, we're now down to just 25 points - I wanted to keep my foot in the door.  

Right before my husband lost his job I had bought 126,000 more Wyndham Smoky points (still waiting to close on those).  I'll probably end up giving those Wyndham points away on the Bargain board because I'm sure our vacation time will be less after he finds a new job.  But I just didn't have the heart to part with all of our DVC points - had to keep at least 25.


----------



## icydog (Sep 12, 2011)

I asked Seth Nock and he co-brokered with an excellent agency www.resaledvc.com.  They are a family agency and they charged me 7%. Their names are Kinn, Jaki and Kevin Tutus.  I trust them implicitly.  I sold about 1000 points through them and the rest I sold through The Timeshare Store for 10% commission 

I like Seth too. I am grateful he pointed me to the Tutus family.   Now I am looking for points again and I only want to work with Kinn and Jaki at Resalesdvc.com or the Timeshare Store.

The Tutus family charges less in commission fees but the Timeshare Store gets more traffic.  I would start with Kinn and Jaki and if you can't sell your contract then go to The Timeshare Store!


----------

